# arena etiquette



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think if you can be calm and nice about it then you should say something. If she is young and still learning then she will probably appreciate it. I know I would.


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

well my other thought was, possibly getting my head bitten off by her instructor...kinda doubt it but...i hate rocking the boat!!!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I know what you mean. I'm always afraid to say things to people even if it's something I feel needs to be said. I don't like conflict. I don't think her instructor would upset with you for saying something though. It's a safety issue that needs to be addressed or she could cause an accident. The alternative would be saying something to her instructor about it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Next time, just give her some instructions on how to pass, or to 'shout out' when she is coming up behind or up to an obstacle. I think this is more of her being uneducated, than her just being rude; young people need mentors, and instruction, especially when it comes to horses and riding.


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

oh yea, i know she wasn't trying to be rude. she definitely just didn't know. which i think is part of why i couldn't say anything. the barn my horse and i are at is SO huge, it will probably be a while before we ride at the same time again.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Make it really casual and not like an attack. In the beginning just say "Okay everyone, remember to call out your jumps so we don't run into each other!" so it sounds like you're just reminding everybody. She might get the point.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Sometimes direct action is better than no action

If I were you I would try and have a word with the barn owner - if you have a sympathetic barn owner they will understand what you are saying - and they should definitely not want such behavior to continue or they may be held responsible should an ' accident ' occur on their property.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm surprised her instructor didn't say anything! It's really her job to say something. But since she didn't, someone needs to! Yes, i would have said something in a very nice and tactful pay. Perhaps make it more about you "Do you mind calling out which jumps you'll be going to? I tend to get absorbed into my riding and it'll help me to stay out of your way" Or simply "Can you be careful how close you get to my horse? I know he doesn't like to be crowded and I'd hate for him to kick your horse"


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

There are kids like this at our barn, and it is dangerous sometimes! One of them ran up behind Sandie and I one day in the arena when we were leg yielding to the wall...we were about a foot off the wall, and she came cantering up in between us and the wall and didn't call it or anything so I had no clue she was even there!!! She just about knocked us sideways! Her trainer instantly yelled at her and lectured her about calling "outside/indside" but the kids just don't get it for some reason because from time to time it continues to happen. 

The other thing they've started doing now is to not clean up after their horses when they poop in the wash stall! I went outside the other day to clean off my horse and there were 4 OLD piles of poop on the concrete slab!!! It was disgusting...my friends and I have decided that we're going to put a sign up there that reads:

*IT POOPS, YOU SCOOP!!* ;-)


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

We have a small ring etiquitte problem at our barn as well. And like you, I find it really hard to be confrontational with these kids. I am not their mother, trainer, or the barn owner, so who am I to tell them what to do, ya know? My suggestion is to just bite the bullet and say what you gotta say. Give it a whirl and so will I. And then we can exchange notes!!


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

her instructor wasn't present at the time. she was just hacking. if lessons are going on, usually i stay away from the lessons or ride elsewhere. depends on the lesson. we have several different instructors and stuff.

but yea next time, I think just callin out to everyone "don't forget to call out" or something will be the best route. than I'm not picking on one particular person. I know when i was her age, i woulda died if someone were to say something to me about my etiquette.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

The first step would be to talk to your BO/trainer about your concerns. If that doesn't work then say something to kids at fault


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

She might be embarrassed if you say something to just her but she will probably also be greatful. For me I think it would be worse to find out much later that I'd been doing something wrong then it would be to have someone tell me right away.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If I did something wrong, I would want to know about it - instead of those whom I upset or offend to not say anything and allow it to fester inside of them until the point of them posting about it on a forum or exploding at me resulting in a huge fight.

I would rather they come to me, to discuss it, so that I can either defend myself or fix it.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

aggh. I know how you feel. I took Gonzo into the intermediate lesson the other day, and a girl, who was_ older_ than I am- and I'm not saying that she should be more experienced, but she definately should have been mature enough to realize her fault or apologize- kept smashing the horse she rode into us. Gonzo was getting very nervous, and *everyone *knows how terrified he gets. She ran into us several times and just wouldn't leave us alone! >.<


----------

